# [Kochkunst] Rezept: Gedünsteter Sonnenschuppenlachs



## teh_jack (19. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
habe grrad ein Problem beim Kochkunst skillen!
Bin grade bei ~270 und die einzigen Rezepte die noch Punkte bringen,
sind 2 Fisch-Rezepte, einmal "Nachtflossensuppe" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13945)
und dann eben Gedünsteter Sonnenschuppenlachs (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13946).

Laut Kommentaren kann man die Rezepte bei Gikkix in Tanaris (Dampfdruckpier) kaufen,
leider gibt es diesen Gebietsabschnitt so aber nicht mehr seit Cataclysm!

Weiß jemand ob es den NPC noch irgendwo gibt, bzw wo man die Rezepte kaufen kann?

Habe sonst nämlich keine Ahnung wie ich weiterskillen soll...

Gruß
Jack


----------



## teh_jack (20. Dezember 2010)

selfbump


----------



## Chillers (20. Dezember 2010)

teh_jack schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe grrad ein Problem beim Kochkunst skillen!
> 
> Gruß
> Jack



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gab´es im Teufelswald 2 Rezepte zu kaufen (Bärenflanke), mit denen man auch weiterskillen konnte.
Für die Allies war das bei einem Druiden am nördliche FP.


----------



## Chillers (20. Dezember 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gab´es im Teufelswald 2 Rezepte zu kaufen (Bärenflanke), mit denen man auch weiterskillen konnte.
> Für die Allies war das bei einem Druiden am nördliche FP.



edit/ sry, sind doch nur für Stufe 250, die Rezepte


----------



## Garhelt (20. Dezember 2010)

Zieh dir mal "Ackis Rezept Liste". Das Addon ist sehr hilfreich. Du siehst genau, was dir noch was bringt und wo du die Rezepte bekommst. Die Cata Rezepte scheinen noch zu fehlen, aber es gab für Cata zumindest ein Update, kann also sein das nur die alten überarbeitet sind. Kann das leider grad nicht prüfen, weil ich nicht online bin.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Dezember 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> edit/ sry, sind doch nur für Stufe 250, die Rezepte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gehen aber trotzdem, denn zwischen 250 und 275 gibt es keine anderen. 
Kochen hätte man am besten vor drei vier Wochen skillen müssen. 
Da wäre man durch das Event ( gab 4 oder 5 Rezepte mit Skill 0 bis 280) innerhalb einer Stunde von 0 auf ca. 320 gekommen^^


----------



## teh_jack (21. Dezember 2010)

also habs jetzt mit Hummersuppe geschafft!

Die Bären-Rezepte wurden (wie ich gehört/gelesen habe) rausgepatched!

Und ja, hätte gern zum Pilgerfest geskillt, aber da war ich noch auf WoW Pause
und jetzt brauchte ichs für Winterhauchfest!

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

